# Stare Mare Stare



## Kelly (Jan 31, 2022)

How do you stare at your mare stare?? 

What I mean is how do your cameras work in your barn? How do you connect to Wi-Fi? Do you run a long cable or have a separate modem in the barn? I’m trying to figure out how to set up cameras in my barn so I can have a colic cam, but am brain storming on how it connects to Wifi. Any insight would be appreciated.

Do you have any favorite cameras you can recommend? Tell me about your set up!! 
Please


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 31, 2022)

I use the nightowl which I really like. I hardwired it because our wifi can be sketchy. It goes to a monitor so as long as I have power I have live video. I also have the app that allows me to watch it from anywhere. In the past when I have had a foal due or a sick horse, I will switch it over to marewatchers for extra eyes. Still on my monitor but also public so I can watch from anywhere and so my friends can help.


----------



## Taz (Feb 1, 2022)

I've done wifi with an extender in the barn and when that didn't work last time a cable from the camera to the modem in the house. Wifi is easiest, you can watch on your phone anywhere(the cameras all come with an app). I don't have internet right now so run a cable for cctv, works great too but you have to be near your tv. I use fisheye cameras, you only need one to see the whole stall.


----------

